# College Football 2019 Season Discussion Thread



## FlowRider

With the new season soon to be starting, I thought it would be fun to have a college football discussion thread.

I want this to be where you can express your fan allegiance to your team, without bashing any other teams & fans.

So, let's keep this civilized, and wave your team's flag without trying to burn any other team's flag in the process, *please*.

I'll start.

My three favorite college football teams are LSU, San Diego State, and whoever plays against Alabama.

GEAUX TIGERS!! GO MIGHTY AZTECS!! GO WHOEVER PLAYS ALABAMA!!! :yahoo: :beer: :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Always rooting for my Hawkeyes... until late in the season when we lose to Purdue or Minnesota. Then I wish I was wasn't cursed to be an Iowa fan. But I always come back to them. Go Hawks!


----------



## Dawgvet

TN Hawkeye said:


> I wish I was wasn't cursed to be an Iowa fan.


Try being a UGA fan. You are " ll " this close to nattie only to have a blown coverage in OT yank it away. :shout:

There is a saying around here ( I'm sure other states have it using their own teams ). 
" when I die, I want my pole bearers to be a Falcons player, Braves player, Hawks player and a UGA player. This way they can let me down one more time "


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Dawgvet said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was wasn't cursed to be an Iowa fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Try being a UGA fan. You are " ll " this close to nattie only to have a blown coverage in OT yank it away. :shout:
> 
> There is a saying around here ( I'm sure other states have it using their own teams ).
> " when I die, I want my pole bearers to be a Falcons player, Braves player, Hawks player and a UGA player. This way they can let me down one more time "
Click to expand...

It's different being a fan of a school like Iowa. We go into every season knowing we are not going to be making the CFP. Every so often a season comes together like 2015 or 2009 (until Stanzi got hurt) that is just magical. And occasionally we will pull a big upset (55-24 vs Ohio State 2017) but we mostly toil in the 9-4 to 7-6 range. I honestly think I would rather be a fan of a team like this than one that is disappointed if they don't win the national championship. When every win is expected there is only one possible outcome for a successful season... a National Championship. I felt like we won the National Championship when we beat Mississippi State in the Outback Bowl in January. I can't imagine how I would feel if we won the Natty but if it means playing for and losing the Championship Game spells a failure of a season I think I'll stay where I'm at.


----------



## FlowRider

TN Hawkeye said:


> Always rooting for my Hawkeyes... until late in the season when we lose to Purdue or Minnesota. Then I wish I was wasn't cursed to be an Iowa fan. But I always come back to them. Go Hawks!


I played football with one of Hayden Fry's sons when I was growing up in Dallas, Abe Fry. He was a bit of a star player.

He was a tough kid, skinny and undersized but he would psyche himself up into a frenzy and just fly around hitting people.

His father would show up and sit in the stands every once in awhile. Not every game, but when he could, I guess.

Abe got all of his front teeth knocked out with his style of play. Those corn fed Texas boys get pretty big and hit back....

Always liked the Hawkeyes because of the Hayden Fry connection. I don't know what happened to Abe once they moved.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

FlowRider said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always rooting for my Hawkeyes... until late in the season when we lose to Purdue or Minnesota. Then I wish I was wasn't cursed to be an Iowa fan. But I always come back to them. Go Hawks!
> 
> 
> 
> I played football with one of Hayden Fry's sons when I was growing up in Dallas, Abe Fry. He was a bit of a star player.
> 
> He was a tough kid, skinny and undersized but he would psyche himself up into a frenzy and just fly around hitting people.
> 
> His father would show up and sit in the stands every once in awhile. Not every game, but when he could, I guess.
> 
> Abe got all of his front teeth knocked out with his style of play. Those corn fed Texas boys get pretty big and hit back....
> 
> Always liked the Hawkeyes because of the Hayden Fry connection. I don't know what happened to Abe once they moved.
Click to expand...

Hayden Fry is a bit of a legend for us Hawkeye fans. Sort of the Bear Bryant of Iowa but without National Championships and other teams fans knowing who he is. I started playing football and really following Iowa towards the end of his tenure (around 1994). But I remember my dads excitement watching the Hawkeyes back in the 80s. He truly built that program. I know Iowa isn't a powerhouse but they wouldn't be where they are today had it not been for Hayden Fry.


----------



## dpainter68

Dawgvet said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was wasn't cursed to be an Iowa fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Try being a UGA fan. You are " ll " this close to nattie only to have a blown coverage in OT yank it away. :shout:
> 
> There is a saying around here ( I'm sure other states have it using their own teams ).
> " when I die, I want my pole bearers to be a Falcons player, Braves player, Hawks player and a UGA player. This way they can let me down one more time "
Click to expand...

It could be worse... you could be "II" this close to winning/playing for at least 2 natty's only to have it yanked away by the back-up QB.... oh wait...


----------



## Dawgvet

dpainter68 said:


> It could be worse... you could be "II" this close to winning/playing for at least 2 natty's only to have it yanked away by the back-up QB.... oh wait...


I feel your pain


----------



## dpainter68

Dawgvet said:


> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse... you could be "II" this close to winning/playing for at least 2 natty's only to have it yanked away by the back-up QB.... oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain
Click to expand...

Well, I'm actually a Bama fan  ... but I'd say it's worse to win with the backup QB then take care of Oklahoma only to then not show up for the biggest game of the year.... :roll:


----------



## TNTurf

I'll get you boys kicked off then you take over.... Wish that I was on ol' Rocky Top
Down in the Tennessee hills...Have a good season this is the best time of the year.


----------



## Dawgvet

SEC, SEC, SEC! :beer:


----------



## Dawgvet

dpainter68 said:


> Dawgvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse... you could be "II" this close to winning/playing for at least 2 natty's only to have it yanked away by the back-up QB.... oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm actually a Bama fan  ... but I'd say it's worse to win with the backup QB then take care of Oklahoma only to then not show up for the biggest game of the year.... :roll:
Click to expand...

Yeah, that was very un-Bama like.

See you in ATL... but this year we're hiring Tonya Harding to take care of your back up quarterback!


----------



## dpainter68

Dawgvet said:


> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawgvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm actually a Bama fan  ... but I'd say it's worse to win with the backup QB then take care of Oklahoma only to then not show up for the biggest game of the year.... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that was very un-Bama like.
> 
> See you in ATL... but this year we're hiring Tonya Harding to take care of your back up quarterback!
Click to expand...

Yeah. Our young and inexperienced coordinators (and DB's) caught up with us. Our DC looked like a deer in the headlights. They're both gone now haha

Oh ok. So take out Mac Jones so Tua's little brother comes in? :thumbup:


----------



## Dawgvet

dpainter68 said:


> Tua's little brother comes in? :thumbup:


At 5' 11 " can he even see above his OL?


----------



## FlowRider

So, how interesting would it be for new Oklahoma QB (and former Alabama QB) Jalen Hurts to have an amazing season and end up facing off against Alabama in the College Football Playoffs this season?

I'd buy a ticket to see that one (in actuality I will probably watch from my recliner, colder beer & fresher food...)!

Texas A&M will gives some teams fits this year probably too. And LSU gets an early test from the Texas Longhorns.

It is going to be a great season. I am so looking forward to the season getting here. :clapping: :beer: :banana:


----------



## dpainter68

Dawgvet said:


> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tua's little brother comes in? :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> At 5' 11 " can he even see above his OL?
Click to expand...

I hope we don't have to find out this season.


----------



## dpainter68

FlowRider said:


> So, how interesting would it be for new Oklahoma QB (and former Alabama QB) Jalen Hurts to have an amazing season and end up facing off against Alabama in the College Football Playoffs this season?
> 
> I'd buy a ticket to see that one (in actuality I will probably watch from my recliner, colder beer & fresher food...)!
> 
> Texas A&M will gives some teams fits this year probably too. And LSU gets an early test from the Texas Longhorns.
> 
> It is going to be a great season. I am so looking forward to the season getting here. :clapping: :beer: :banana:


I wouldn't be completely surprised, especially with how they play D in the Big 12 haha.

I could see A&M improving. Not sure about LSU... The cookie monster still has to prove he can build/maintain a good program.


----------



## Dawgvet

FlowRider said:


> So, how interesting would it be for new Oklahoma QB (and former Alabama QB) Jalen Hurts to have an amazing season.


Hurts is going to light up the BigXII and put up some good numbers.


----------



## Dawgvet

A&M has a tough schedule. @ Clemson, @ UGA, @ LSU, and Bama


----------



## FlowRider

So tonight No. 8 ranked Florida Gators against the Miami Hurricanes in the Kickoff Classic from Orlando, Florida.

Miami has won seven of the last eight meetings. Wonder if they can pull off the upset. And so it begins. :beer:


----------



## pennstater2005

Penn State will win 9 games and lose the three that fans actually want them to win.


----------



## FlowRider

After a Saturday eating crawfish, andouille sausage, barbequed oysters, shrimp gumbo, and blackened redfish, this is the tradition of going over to watch the LSU Fighting Tigers Marching Band get warmed up for the game, as you pass Mike the Tiger's natural habitat to watch him eat 25 pounds of raw steak, and head over to Pistol Pete Maravich Arena to get yourself ready to go into Death Valley and watch the game. Miller Lite is the beer of choice for tailgating....

If nothing else, it will prove to most of you that college is just a four year extension of high school...!

Nothing like a Saturday night game in Tiger Stadium.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_ylxU1o3pg


----------



## georgiadad

FlowRider said:


> So tonight No. 8 ranked Florida Gators against the Miami Hurricanes in the Kickoff Classic from Orlando, Florida.
> 
> Miami has won seven of the last eight meetings. Wonder if they can pull off the upset. And so it begins. :beer:


It's all about The "U"!


----------



## Dawgvet

Both teams looked bad. 
Florida is going to have a loooong season if they keep Franks at QB. 
And is it me or is officiating getting worse each year?


----------



## RayTL

Lets Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Ware

The Oregon vs. Auburn game did not disappoint.

Excited to see Houston @ OU tonight.

:thumbsup:


----------



## FlowRider

LSU showed it actually has a functional offense finally, although knocking off Georgia Southern doesn't exactly prove anything yet. The defense looked as solid as ever. Next week is Texas, which will be the first true test of the Tigers.

Houston at Oklahoma should be fairly entertaining. Go Sooners!

I am just glad football is back. Now if the weather would just cool off some....


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I'm just glad I'm not a Tennessee fan. They looked horrible. You can't win without a solid line on both sides of the ball and theirs got manhandled all game. They are already calling for Pruitt to be fired. I really don't think their fans realize that since 1998 they have been a middle of the road team. Tennessee of 2019 is not Tennessee of the mid 90s. A lot of that was hiring Dereck Dooley after they fired Phillip Fulmer. He set the program back so far it is still digging out.


----------



## Dawgvet

Just wait. Chaney's play calling will soon have UTk fans throwing things at their TVs. 
You should read the game thread on Volnation, it's hilarious. Starts with "we're a great team" and "we have the best coaches in the nation" and ends with "we're boycotting the rest of the games" and "when does Pruitt get fired"
As an UGA fan, it is pure comedy gold.


----------



## Dawgvet

TN Hawkeye said:


> Tennessee of 2019 is not Tennessee of the mid 90s. A lot of that was hiring Dereck Dooley after they fired Phillip Fulmer. He set the program back so far it is still digging out.


That, and also Saban, Smart and Swinney recruiting at a high level and UTk not being able to keep up in the recruiting world.


----------



## pennstater2005

Nice to see Jalen Hurts having success. Still weird seeing him in an OU uniform.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Nice to see Jalen Hurts having success. Still weird seeing him in an OU uniform.


Agree. That OU offense is explosive - it's fun to watch.


----------



## FlowRider

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see Jalen Hurts having success. Still weird seeing him in an OU uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. That OU offense is explosive - it's fun to watch.
Click to expand...

I agree as well - it is great to see Jalen Hurts performing well and being allowed more freedom to use his skill sets.

I like how he seems to be much more focused and mature in his approach. Millions to be made if he does it right!

I am still hoping for that matchup of Oklahoma versus Alabama in the NCAA Playoffs...to decide who plays LSU! :lol:


----------



## Dawgvet

Ware said:


> I am still hoping for that matchup of Oklahoma versus Alabama in the NCAA Playoffs..


How about a Oklahoma (Hurts)/Bama and UGA/Ohio State (Fields) in the CFP? We can call them the Portal Bowls.


----------



## Ware

Looks like Texas A&M at Clemson and LSU at Texas are the big ones this week.

Who else are you keeping an eye on?


----------



## Dawgvet

Ware said:


> Who else are you keeping an eye on?


[sarcasm font on/] Bama vs New Mexico State and my own Ga Bulldogs vs Murray State should be riveting[/sarcasm font off]


----------



## Dawgvet

Just for the fun of it, I was looking at tickets for UGA vs ND in 3 weeks. Nosebleeds are going for $580-$600. Lower sections $1300-$1700. :shock:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I just scored 4 tickets to UT-BYU Saturday. I guessing it will be another 85,000 announced (56,000 actual) crowd at Neyland. It will be my son's first major college game so I don't care if 10,000 show up. We will have a good time under the lights and talk about how much we hate Rocky Top.


----------



## Dawgvet

TN Hawkeye said:


> It will be my son's first major college game so I don't care if 10,000 show up. We will have a good time under the lights and talk about how much we hate Rocky Top.


That is awesome, have fun at the game.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Dawgvet said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be my son's first major college game so I don't care if 10,000 show up. We will have a good time under the lights and talk about how much we hate Rocky Top.
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome, have fun at the game.
Click to expand...

This will be my 3rd game at Neyland. It really is an amazing stadium when it's full. It's really sad when it's half full. Other than Rocky Top every time they get a first down I enjoy going there. I can't wait to see my son's face when we walk in there. 100,000 seats is still amazing even if half are empty.


----------



## Dawgvet

TN Hawkeye said:


> Other than Rocky Top every time they get a first down.


Trust me, the rest of the SEC knows how annoying Rocky Top can get. Almost as bad as the Vandy whistler during baseball games.


----------



## rob13psu

pennstater2005 said:


> Penn State will win 9 games and lose the three that fans actually want them to win.


OH MY GOD, THIS!


----------



## FlowRider

Mike the Tiger versus Bevo the Longhorn tomorrow.

Can't wait - the Fighting Tigers of LSU gets tested early on.

I just hope they do their fighting on the field, instead of at the local watering holes like they always seem to do....


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Boy I learned a lesson on how difficult it is to give away free tickets to a UTk game. Either people really prefer to stay home and watch it on the TV or I am really not a fun person to be around. My wife says it is definitely the latter of the two. I had 2 free tickets that I could not give away. So now I am taking the whole family. My wife's understanding of football consists of asking why they run the ball up the middle all the time instead of the outside where no one is. My 7 year old will most likely be dressed like Iron Man and firing his repulsor rays out of his gloves the whole game. Hopefully my 11 year old will enjoy his first college football game.


----------



## FlowRider

TN Hawkeye said:


> Boy I learned a lesson on how difficult it is to give away free tickets to a UTk game. Either people really prefer to stay home and watch it on the TV or I am really not a fun person to be around. My wife says it is definitely the latter of the two. I had 2 free tickets that I could not give away. So now I am taking the whole family. My wife's understanding of football consists of asking why they run the ball up the middle all the time instead of the outside where no one is. My 7 year old will most likely be dressed like Iron Man and firing his repulsor rays out of his gloves the whole game. Hopefully my 11 year old will enjoy his first college football game.


I think it is great you are taking your family to the game! :thumbup:

One of my most enjoyable experiences as a young boy was my Dad taking me to see an Atlanta Braves game in Fulton County Stadium. The Braves had Hank Aaron (my favorite player to this day), I think Joe Torre was catcher, Denis Menke was shortstop (I played that position), and growing up in the South, the choice of baseball teams was the Braves or the Astros, so....

Anyway, the best part of the game was when my Dad turned to me and said "It just isn't a baseball game unless you get a hot dog and some peanuts." He went down to the concession stand and came back with a hot dog, peanuts, and a cold Coke for me, and the same and a cold Schlitz beer for him. I remember it like it was yesterday. I don't remember much about the game, but having a hot dog and peanuts with my Dad was the best thing ever.

So take your family, buy your wife and sons some good old concession stand treats, and enjoy a great game! :nod:


----------



## FlowRider

Watching College GameDay on ESPN from Austin today getting geared up for tonight's showdown! Waiting on Coach Lee Corso to see which team he picks and what mascot head he puts on. Will take guts to put on a Tiger head there.

They just brought out a whole platter of Texas BBQ, beef ribs, brisket, pulled pork, etc. And grilled red snapper, whole.

Yeah, today is gonna be a great day. I grew up in Texas, and if you beat the Longhorns in Austin, your team can play.

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## FlowRider

Coach Corso put on a Tigers mascot head. Matthew McConaughey took it off his head and threw it off stage. :lol:

This is going to be a great game tonight.


----------



## social port

TN Hawkeye said:


> Boy I learned a lesson on how difficult it is to give away free tickets to a UTk game. Either people really prefer to stay home and watch it on the TV or I am really not a fun person to be around. My wife says it is definitely the latter of the two. I had 2 free tickets that I could not give away. So now I am taking the whole family. My wife's understanding of football consists of asking why they run the ball up the middle all the time instead of the outside where no one is. My 7 year old will most likely be dressed like Iron Man and firing his repulsor rays out of his gloves the whole game. Hopefully my 11 year old will enjoy his first college football game.


 :lol: hope you all have a great time today :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

social port said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy I learned a lesson on how difficult it is to give away free tickets to a UTk game. Either people really prefer to stay home and watch it on the TV or I am really not a fun person to be around. My wife says it is definitely the latter of the two. I had 2 free tickets that I could not give away. So now I am taking the whole family. My wife's understanding of football consists of asking why they run the ball up the middle all the time instead of the outside where no one is. My 7 year old will most likely be dressed like Iron Man and firing his repulsor rays out of his gloves the whole game. Hopefully my 11 year old will enjoy his first college football game.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: hope you all have a great time today :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I appreciate that. Right now we are enjoying watching the Hawkeyes stick it to Rutgers. 20-0 at halftime. Hopefully the Tennessee game will be the icing on the cake for a great day.


----------



## rob13psu

Boy, Michigan is in a real battle right now with 5 minutes to go...


----------



## pennstater2005

rob13psu said:


> Boy, Michigan is in a real battle right now with 5 minutes to go...


Down to a field goal!


----------



## Thick n Dense

pennstater2005 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, Michigan is in a real battle right now with 5 minutes to go...
> 
> 
> 
> Down to a field goal!
Click to expand...

As a fan, I'm f'n pissed they have'nt benched patterson. He's F'n terrible.

Glad theyre struggling early in the season though... they need to be exposed so the can improve. All hope is almost lost though on the season at this point.


----------



## FlowRider

LSU up on Texas at halftime in what has been a hard hitting matchup between two storied football programs.

I will love it if Coach Ed Orgeron beats the guy LSU wanted to hire instead of him, Texas' Coach Tom Herman.... 

I am really happy with the new spread offense LSU is running, straight out of the NFL, lots of passing, and more points.

Lot of football left in the second half, but LSU has definitely been playing well, including two goal line stands so far....


----------



## M311att

Geaux tigers!


----------



## Dawgvet

I was impressed by LSU. 
Hope to see them in ATL vs my Dawgs for the SECC/revenge match. :twisted:


----------



## Ware

Dawgvet said:


> I was impressed by LSU.


+1


----------



## TN Hawkeye

A couple of observations from the game:
1. Neyland Stadium is freaking huge. This was my 3rd game there and everytime I'm in awe of how massive that place is. My oldest sons jaw hit the ground when we walked in.







2. This is the first season that they are serving beer at the stadium. I'm as big a beer drinker as anyone but I'm not sure if I agree with it. We saw several groups of overly drunk people being escorted out. BYU fans aren't known for their alcohol consumption but I wonder what it will be like when a team who's fans imbibe more comes to play. I just hope the games dont turn into brawls like you see at NFL games.
3. TV games are the worst games to go to. Call a timeout to set up your FG unit... 3 minute commercial break. Make a field goal after the timeout... 3 minute commercial break. Kickoff after the commercial break... 3 minute commercial break. It was ridiculous. 
4. The poor female college students couldnt afford clothes that covered more than 8% of their bodies. I guess companies must charge by the inch for shorts and these ladies could only afford to pay for 3.5" of material.


----------



## FlowRider

Dawgvet said:


> I was impressed by LSU.
> Hope to see them in ATL vs my Dawgs for the SECC/revenge match. :twisted:


It could happen. Either Georgia or LSU has to knock off Alabama. LSU has the defense, again, and the offense, now.

But to be the best you have to beat the best, so we'll see.... :nod:


----------



## FlowRider

@TN Hawkeye

Nice pictures. That stadium is huge. Lots of orange. Looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## FlowRider

LSU moved up to #4 in the Country after knocking off the Longhorns in Austin. Nice to be back in the Top Five.

And the Mighty Aztecs of San Diego State beat UCLA. So all my favorite teams won this opening weekend. Rare....


----------



## pennstater2005

Penn State offense was bad today. Saved by their defense.


----------



## FlowRider

pennstater2005 said:


> Penn State offense was bad today. Saved by their defense.


Yeah, but a win is a win. So Penn State is 3-0 now? And in first place, am I right? How 'bout dem Nittany Lions?

Watching Alabama versus South Carolina right now - South Carolina is hanging tough so far, 24-13, at home.
(Update, Alabama just scored, now up 31-13, and looking like the blowout could be building...).

#4 LSU plays a cupcake game this week, which they probably need to heal up after banging heads with Texas. 

Northwestern State, which is where their head coach played defensive lineman back in the day, when not shrimping. :lol:

San Diego State plays New Mexico State, and the Mighty Aztecs are tied for first place in the MW West with Hawaii....


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Florida may be the luckiest team in the country. There is no way they should be celebrating a win tonight. They got outplayed and won on a young kicker missing a field goal. Kentucky deserved that win tonight.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> Florida may be the luckiest team in the country. There is no way they should be celebrating a win tonight. They got outplayed and won on a young kicker missing a field goal. Kentucky deserved that win tonight.


Totally agree...


----------



## ctrav

Oklahoma looks strong!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Oklahoma looks strong!


I agree but I think people need to give chip Kelly some more time. He is playing a lot of young kids right now. Mora didn't exactly leave a full cupboard. If he could win in Eugene Oregon I would bet he can win in LA.


----------



## FlowRider

LSU up on Vanderbilt 38-17 at half, and on the way to a record setting day on several fronts.

Vandy just kicked an onside kick to start the second half, and LSU ran it back to the Vandy two yard line.

Yeah, I think if I was Vandy I would take a lot of chances too. LSU was 22 point favorites. Now...touchdown LSU.

We want Alabama, in their house. And that is going to be a great game this year. Unless LSU lays an egg then. :lol:


----------



## bosox_5

Michigan is funny


----------



## FlowRider

LSU's quarterback, Joe Burrow, who left Ohio State to transfer to LSU, threw for a record six touchdowns today.

Watching this kid come into his own has been very fun. He is one of the toughest hardnosed kids I've ever seen.

LSU kind of let up on the throttle after scoring four touchdowns on their first four possessions. It's understandable.

I am pulling for Notre Dame to beat Georgia, so LSU can move up a spot onto Alabama's heels. We'll see...!


----------



## hsvtoolfool

FlowRider said:


> I am pulling for Notre Dame to beat Georgia...


No! No! No! If Aliens invade and are systematically destroying all life on planet Earth, then pause to play a football game against Notre Dame, you must root for the Aliens! Thank heaven ND is now done for 2019 and we won't have to listen to the sports press hype that over-rated football team. The number of national titles ND has been awarded simply due to bias and an old movie is appalling. The national playoff was adopted so that ND will never be granted another national title by fiat.

Yes, the SEC is rather weak this year, but nowhere bad as all other conferences. The SEC East is pretty much a dumpster fire like the PAC 12, Big 12, Big 10, and ACC. Even with one loss, I don't see anyone except GA playing for the SEC Championship out of the East. As usual, the SEC West is much more... interesting and competitive. Alabama is scary as usual but has defensive rookies who still have a lot to learn. LSU will certainly give Bama a game to win the West....assuming either one get pasts Auburn and Texas A&M. Auburn? Gosh, who knows? They're always schizo and you never know which team will show up. AU beat the PAC 12 champion Oregon in the opening game, but that didn't mean much last year did it? Texas A&M has a schedule so difficult that everyone with a brain felt bad for them before the season started. So everyone will forget about A&M... until they upset either Bama or LSU just to muck things up.


----------



## bosox_5

That's just hurtful



hsvtoolfool said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pulling for Notre Dame to beat Georgia...
> 
> 
> 
> No! No! No! If Aliens invade and are systematically destroying all life on planet Earth, then pause to play a football game against Notre Dame, you must root for the Aliens! Thank heaven ND is now done for 2019 and we won't have to listen to the sports press hype that over-rated football team. The number of national titles ND has been awarded simply due to bias and an old movie is appalling. The national playoff was adopted so that ND will never be granted another national title by fiat.
Click to expand...


----------



## hsvtoolfool

bosox_5 said:


> That's just hurtful


Is it?


----------



## bosox_5

Who ever made that shirt was feeling way more confident than i was that day.

Also, the Catholics vs thing is played out


----------



## pennstater2005

Why is Maryland in the Big Ten?


----------



## ctrav

pennstater2005 said:


> Why is Maryland in the Big Ten?


They were trashed by Penn for sure :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> Why is Maryland in the Big Ten?


Money. Big Ten wanted the DC and New York markets so they invited Rutgers and Maryland. I hate it.


----------



## rob13psu

pennstater2005 said:


> Why is Maryland in the Big Ten?


The last three games against them have been awful, not that I'm complaining!


----------



## bosox_5

pennstater2005 said:


> Why is Maryland in the Big Ten?


The big ten wanted to be known as a lacrosse conference. (Also added Johns Hopkins)


----------



## FlowRider

Well, it has been mostly blowouts this Saturday.

The top six are starting to show their strength, literally...!


----------



## FlowRider

Some interesting games today.

Iowa Hawkeyes at Michigan Wolverines.

Purdue Boilermakers at Penn State Nittany Lions.

Auburn Tigers (War Eagles) at Florida Gators

Michigan State Spartans at Ohio State Buckeyes

And fall weather is coming on Monday, finally...!


----------



## social port

Just noticed that Penn State is playing Purdue today. I don't know what this might be for the future of the cool season sub-forum :? 
@g-man @pennstater2005


----------



## dfw_pilot

*My* *Boilers* have had a rough couple decades.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> *My* *Boilers* have had a rough couple decades.


That's ok. PSU will lose to everyone that matters. Maybe they'll prove me wrong.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

A quick math lesson from my Hawkeyes: 3 interceptions + 8 sacks = a loss no matter how well the defense plays. I really thought we were going to take a major step up today.


----------



## ctrav

pennstater2005 said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My* *Boilers* have had a rough couple decades.
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok. PSU will lose to everyone that matters. Maybe they'll prove me wrong.
Click to expand...

Is this supposed to be reversed physiology? They are undefeated 👌🏾


----------



## pennstater2005

ctrav said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My* *Boilers* have had a rough couple decades.
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok. PSU will lose to everyone that matters. Maybe they'll prove me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this supposed to be reversed physiology? They are undefeated 👌🏾
Click to expand...

Nope. I'm referring to Ohio State, Michigan, and Michigan State and possibly Iowa.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok. PSU will lose to everyone that matters. Maybe they'll prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this supposed to be reversed physiology? They are undefeated 👌🏾
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I'm referring to Ohio State, Michigan, and Michigan State and possibly Iowa.
Click to expand...

Thanks for throwing us bone at the end there. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this supposed to be reversed physiology? They are undefeated 👌🏾
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm referring to Ohio State, Michigan, and Michigan State and possibly Iowa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for throwing us bone at the end there. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Sorry. You know that's my favorite game! Always close.


----------



## FlowRider

Texas-OU weekend at the Texas State Fair in the Red River Showdown in the Cotton Bowl.

LSU Fighting Tigers versus the Florida Gators from The Death Valley in Baton Rouge tonight in Prime Time, with National Championship implications on the line.

Great day for football. Yard work will have to wait.

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## FlowRider

WOW - what a huge upset!! South Carolina Gamecocks knocked off #3 ranked Georgia in double overtime 20-17!

That opens up the Top Six rankings. That was a great win for the Gamecocks on the road - a real shocker too!

#6 Sooners knocked off #11 Texas to remain undefeated, 34-27. Texas gave them a heck of a fight up in Dallas....


----------



## pennstater2005

You watching @TN Hawkeye?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> You watching?


I've been in the recliner, sitting on the floor, laying on the floor, standing, and watching from the kitchen. Good game so far. Definitely looks like you guys have the momentum and are starting to put some nice drives together. I can see you guys pulling away in the 2nd half.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You watching?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in the recliner, sitting on the floor, laying on the floor, standing, and watching from the kitchen. Good game so far. Definitely looks like you guys have the momentum and are starting to put some nice drives together. I can see you guys pulling away in the 2nd half.
Click to expand...

Is that cause of your back? I think it will come down to the last few minutes. Maybe whoever has the ball last.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You watching?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in the recliner, sitting on the floor, laying on the floor, standing, and watching from the kitchen. Good game so far. Definitely looks like you guys have the momentum and are starting to put some nice drives together. I can see you guys pulling away in the 2nd half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that cause of your back? I think it will come down to the last few minutes. Maybe whoever has the ball last.
Click to expand...

Not my back, just nerves. I can't sit still when I watch Iowa. Good win for you guys. We have some major issues to figure out. Mostly with the offensive line and Stanley's decision making. You guys shouldn't have too much trouble with Michigan if you can run the ball.


----------



## FlowRider

Penn State is undefeated still, right? I saw they were ranked #10 before Georgia got surprised by South Carolina.

So maybe they move up to #9 now? The new rankings will be interesting as teams begin to emerge halfway....

LSU vs. Florida lived up to the hype...it looked like whoever had the ball last would win, unless LSU defense took over.

Joe Burrow played great, 21 of 24 passing, tough scrambling runs for first downs, and played with poise all game.

LSU had its running backs bust loose for huge runs, receivers played great, and secondary played tough all night.

Only Alabama and LSU are still undefeated, so November 9th in Tuscaloosa will be an early championship game....


----------



## Dawgvet

FlowRider said:


> before Georgia got surprised by South Carolina.


I'm still in mourning about this loss. The offense played like crap. A head scratcher by any means. 
Guess UGA is not as good as I (and a lot of people) thought they were. There are already rumblings about firing our new OC. :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

FlowRider said:


> Only Alabama and LSU are still undefeated, so November 9th in Tuscaloosa will be an early championship game....


So you're one of those only SEC counts fans? There are actually quite a few undefeated teams left in the country. I haven't seen a team yet this year that looks impossible to beat. I think Alabama will get beat before the end of the year. Their defense is not as good as years past. I wouldn't sleep on Wisconsin. They are making teams look silly right now. I know it's the Big Ten but usually a Big Ten team can score or play defense. They look to have both.


----------



## FlowRider

TN Hawkeye said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Alabama and LSU are still undefeated, so November 9th in Tuscaloosa will be an early championship game....
> 
> 
> 
> So you're one of those only SEC counts fans? There are actually quite a few undefeated teams left in the country. I haven't seen a team yet this year that looks impossible to beat. I think Alabama will get beat before the end of the year. Their defense is not as good as years past. I wouldn't sleep on Wisconsin. They are making teams look silly right now. I know it's the Big Ten but usually a Big Ten team can score or play defense. They look to have both.
Click to expand...

No, I was just thinking about the SEC when I wrote that, that's all....

I told y'all my two favorite teams are LSU and whoever plays Alabama!

Fully aware other teams are still undefeated in other conferences.

Just don't have time for watching multiple teams these days.

I cancelled ESPN Game Plan and NFL Sunday Ticket to save some money, so only games in my area are on most weekends these days.

I'm trying to just cheer for my teams and not bash anyone else's team.

Except Alabama. :crazy:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

FlowRider said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Alabama and LSU are still undefeated, so November 9th in Tuscaloosa will be an early championship game....
> 
> 
> 
> So you're one of those only SEC counts fans? There are actually quite a few undefeated teams left in the country. I haven't seen a team yet this year that looks impossible to beat. I think Alabama will get beat before the end of the year. Their defense is not as good as years past. I wouldn't sleep on Wisconsin. They are making teams look silly right now. I know it's the Big Ten but usually a Big Ten team can score or play defense. They look to have both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I was just thinking about the SEC when I wrote that, that's all....
> 
> I told y'all my two favorite teams are LSU and whoever plays Alabama!
> 
> Fully aware other teams are still undefeated in other conferences.
> 
> Just don't have time for watching multiple teams these days.
> 
> I cancelled ESPN Game Plan and NFL Sunday Ticket to save some money, so only games in my area are on most weekends these days.
> 
> I'm trying to just cheer for my teams and not bash anyone else's team.
> 
> Except Alabama. :crazy:
Click to expand...

I was giving you a hard time. I forgot to put a smiley face in there.  When you're a Big Ten fan in SEC country you get used to hearing about them.


----------



## pennstater2005

In the last 20 years Ohio State has been the only championship representation for the Big Ten. Bit of a drought for the other teams.


----------



## FlowRider

Watching the 'white out' in Happy Valley as Penn State takes on Michigan.

Place looks like a giant field of cotton - should call it the Cotton Bowl...!

Should be a great game. My bride decided to go on to bed - the LSU game kinda tuckered her partying all out...!


----------



## pennstater2005

FlowRider said:


> Watching the 'white out' in Happy Valley as Penn State takes on Michigan.
> 
> Place looks like a giant field of cotton - should call it the Cotton Bowl...!
> 
> Should be a great game. My bride decided to go on to bed - the LSU game kinda tuckered her partying all out...!


Watching too! Won't feel good until Penn State is up by 60 and it's over.


----------



## dacoyne

pennstater2005 said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the 'white out' in Happy Valley as Penn State takes on Michigan.
> 
> Place looks like a giant field of cotton - should call it the Cotton Bowl...!
> 
> Should be a great game. My bride decided to go on to bed - the LSU game kinda tuckered her partying all out...!
> 
> 
> 
> Watching too! Won't feel good until Penn State is up by 60 and it's over.
Click to expand...

21-0 before half is pretty dang good. State defense is serious! I love the white out game


----------



## pennstater2005

Illinois knocking off Wisconsin was impressive. And who knew Lovie Smith was coaching there?


----------



## pennstater2005

KJ Hamler!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

I don't have heart issues but if I do when I'm older I won't be able to watch Penn State games.


----------



## FlowRider

pennstater2005 said:


> I don't have heart issues but if I do when I'm older I won't be able to watch Penn State games.


Yeah, Michigan came back and made quite a game of it.

That poor kid who dropped the ball that hit him right in the chest in the end zone for Michigan...I feel sorry for him.

Wisconsin losing to Illinois was a shocker too.

That's college football for you though - you never know when a group of motivated young people can step it up...!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Quite the weekend for college football. Michigan woke up. Oklahoma came back to earth. Ohio State, Clemson, and Alabama looked dominant. LSU Auburn played a hell of a game. Some big games coming in the next few weeks. The SEC has a real chance to make the CFP interesting. What happens if Bama beats LSU close, blows out Auburn, and loses to Georgia in the SEC Championship game? Two teams get in? Three teams get in? You'd have 3 one loss SEC teams staring Clemson in the face.


----------



## FlowRider

I'm just glad LSU made it to Number One ☝ in the AP Poll.

It is time for us to put a stop to the Elephant Dance.

Alabama has the better athletes at almost every position, and they are playing at home.

But their fans fear LSU. You can see it in their eyes and on their faces.

Early Championship Game. If you love college football, here you go!

Saban is great at taking away your best player.

Joe Burrow will be in for the fight of his life.

But we have beaten Bama in their house before.

And this team is the best I have seen at LSU, so let's do this!


----------



## FlowRider

LSU versus Alabama today. Tigers geauxing into Tuscaloosa to face the folks with toilet paper rolls and Tide boxes.

It started out as Number 1 LSU versus Number 2 Alabama but somehow the polls have Ohio State as NO. 1 now.

This is the game I search for as soon as the schedule is released, every year. Today is that day.

LSU has lost eight straight to Alabama, so the fans are kind of cocky right now, perhaps justifiably so....

But I love to watch this game, and I love it when the Alabama fans start getting nervous that they may lose....

I know the Alabama faithful fear LSU - you can see it in their faces and eyes - they say they aren't worried, but....

It should be a great game, and if you like college football, you may want to tune in and watch this one.

GEAUX TIGERS!!


----------



## social port

FlowRider said:


> LSU versus Alabama today. Tigers geauxing into Tuscaloosa to face the folks with toilet paper rolls and Tide boxes.
> 
> It started out as Number 1 LSU versus Number 2 Alabama but somehow the polls have Ohio State as NO. 1 now.
> 
> This is the game I search for as soon as the schedule is released, every year. Today is that day.
> 
> LSU has lost eight straight to Alabama, so the fans are kind of cocky right now, perhaps justifiably so....
> 
> But I love to watch this game, and I love it when the Alabama fans start getting nervous that they may lose....
> 
> I know the Alabama faithful fear LSU - you can see it in their faces and eyes - they say they aren't worried, but....
> 
> It should be a great game, and if you like college football, you may want to tune in and watch this one.
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!


This game is awesome!!


----------



## FlowRider

social port said:


> This game is awesome!!


I totally agree, @social port!! It really was an exciting game, and it lived up to all the hype....

Alabama never gave up, and actually made it so close with their last touchdown bomb when it looked over....

LSU definitely earned a hard fought victory, and I really liked how they fought back when Alabama got going.

So I think LSU deserves to be ranked Number One now. They have beaten four Top Ten teams including Alabama.

It was a truly great college football game, and I am glad LSU finally beat Alabama in their own stadium. :nod: :thumbup:

The new rankings should be interesting. Lots of great games today, still more tonight. Love this time of year!


----------



## social port

@FlowRider, I am still thinking about that Alabama LSU game last week!
What game are you eyeing today?
I am good boy from Tennessee and should know better than to even watch an Alabama game, but hey, what can I say? I'm going to tune into the Alabama MSU game this morning.


----------



## driver_7

Stolen off FB. Go Bucks!


----------



## Wolverine

717driver said:


> Stolen off FB. Go Bucks!




For the commentator Urban on Saturday. Go Blue!


----------



## driver_7

Wolverine said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stolen off FB. Go Bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> For the commentator Urban on Saturday. Go Blue!
Click to expand...


----------



## pennstater2005

717driver said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stolen off FB. Go Bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> For the commentator Urban on Saturday. Go Blue!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

For Iowa fans this is definitely a season of what ifs. 9-3 is nothing to be embarrassed of but 3 losses to top 15 teams by a combines 14 points. The fact that our kicker has MADE more FGs than nearly every team has attempted is an indication of how bad our offense has been inside the other teams territory. One more touchdown instead of a field goal in those 3 games and we go 10-2 at worst. Maybe even 11-1. We won every game we were supposed to and lost every game we were supposed to. All in all I'm proud of 9-3. But I'm not sure if this isn't harder than 9-3 with 3 blowout losses.


----------



## social port

I'm tuning in to the Georgia LSU game today


----------



## Ware

social port said:


> I'm tuning in to the Georgia LSU game today


LSU plays A&M today. Georgia plays Georgia Tech. The SEC Championship game is next week.

Lots of good football today though.


----------



## social port

Ware said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tuning in to the Georgia LSU game today
> 
> 
> 
> LSU plays A&M today. Georgia plays Georgia Tech. The SEC Championship is next week.
> 
> Lots of good football today though.
Click to expand...

Oh...gotcha. I was looking at their 12/7 game.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I'm tuning into the Purdue National Championship game . . .


----------



## Ware

This Alabama vs Auburn game is INTENSE!

Hoping for another good one in Stillwater tonight!


----------



## daniel3507

Hoping my cowboys can pull off the upset in Stillwater


----------



## social port

Auburn vs Alabama was so good!!
I'm going to watch the battle in Oklahoma for a night cap.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

What's everyone's thoughts about their team s bowl hopes? Right now Iowa is looking at the Holiday, Gator, or Music City. Kind of hoping for the Gator as it's a night game on January 2nd but we may have to face Tennessee again. Didn't go so well last time.


----------



## pennstater2005

Well, if Ohio State beats up on Wisconsin I'm hoping Penn State will get the Rose Bowl most likely against Oregon or Utah.

As a Penn State fan even I think Penn State is a bit over ranked this year. They've struggled in recent bowl games of late.


----------



## Jacob_S

My team, most likely going to the ship and hopefully 15-EAUX


----------



## Ware

So what are these "bowl games" you guys speak of? :lol:

After back to back 2-10 seasons under Chad Morris, Arkansas is looking for a coach. It's unfortunate, but I'll admit - all the hype surrounding someone new coming in is almost more fun than being selected by a random lower-tier bowl game.

All the signs are pointing toward Lane Kiffin, but it will be hard for me to believe anything until there is a press conference. In the meantime, we're enjoying some success by starting the basketball season at 7-0. :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Ware said:


> So what are these "bowl games" you guys speak of? :lol:
> 
> After back to back 2-10 seasons under Chad Morris, Arkansas is looking for a coach. It's unfortunate, but I'll admit - all the hype surrounding someone new coming in is almost more fun than being selected by a random lower-tier bowl game.
> 
> All the signs are pointing toward Lane Kiffin, but it will be hard for me to believe anything until there is a press conference. In the meantime, we're enjoying some success by starting the basketball season at 7-0. :thumbup:


I really thought Florida State would have grabbed Kiffin by now. Everyone around here hates the guy but I actually like him. He's learned a lot from his past mistakes and actually seems to have matured a little. He actually had UT playing good ball when he left. And no one could have won at USC with the NCAA penalties he walked into. I think it would be a good hire.


----------



## Ware

TN Hawkeye said:


> I really thought Florida State would have grabbed Kiffin by now. Everyone around here hates the guy but I actually like him. He's learned a lot from his past mistakes and actually seems to have matured a little. He actually had UT playing good ball when he left. And no one could have won at USC with the NCAA penalties he walked into. I think it would be a good hire.


I think he would definitely help us regain some national attention/relevance. Our football program has really been a mess since Petrino wrecked the motorcycle with a woman who wasn't his wife on the back.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

TN Hawkeye said:


> What's everyone's thoughts about their team s bowl hopes?


I hope Alabama plays Notre Dame, Auburn plays Oklahoma, and Florida plays Utah. Those sound like cool matchups.


----------



## driver_7

Ware said:


> So what are these "bowl games" you guys speak of? :lol:
> 
> After back to back 2-10 seasons under Chad Morris, Arkansas is looking for a coach. It's unfortunate, but I'll admit - all the hype surrounding someone new coming in is almost more fun than being selected by a random lower-tier bowl game.
> 
> All the signs are pointing toward Lane Kiffin, but it will be hard for me to believe anything until there is a press conference. In the meantime, we're enjoying some success by starting the basketball season at 7-0. :thumbup:


I've been following this search way too closely. I can't seem to close the Hogville tabs on my phone. The Lane Train is pulling into the station this weekend, I hope! Choo Choo!! CM was a disaster from the start and dividing the locker room was never going to be a recipe for success.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Ware

717driver said:


> I've been following this search way too closely. I can't seem to close the Hogville tabs on my phone. The Lane Train is pulling into the station this weekend, I hope! Choo Choo!! CM was a disaster from the start and dividing the locker room was never going to be a recipe for success.


Sounds like Kiffin to Ole Miss...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203334609074831360
Reports are saying Norvell to Florida State.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

This years playoff is going to be interesting. Assuming Oklahoma moves into the 4 spot, there is a huge difference between being #1 and #2. At #1 you play an Oklahoma team that showed a lot of holes defensively. But at #2 you get Clemson who is playing incredible ball right now. I really hope LSU moves to #1 in the last rankings. I would hate for Clemson LSU to be a semi final game. Not to assume that Clemson would beat Ohio State, but Tigers vs Tigers would be one hell of a National Championship game. Death Valley vs Death Valley. I would have to give Clemson the edge defensively but man what an offensive explosion that game could be.


----------



## pennstater2005

I think the final rankings will be:

1. LSU
2. Clemson
3. Ohio State
4. Oklahoma

Regardless, great games yesterday. I watch way too much football.

And if we're talking about great plays how about this one handed catch by Jeremy Ruckert!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZnjcFAm_lM


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> I think the final rankings will be:
> 
> 1. LSU
> 2. Clemson
> 3. Ohio State
> 4. Oklahoma
> 
> Regardless, great games yesterday. I watch way too much football.
> 
> And if we're talking about great plays how about this one handed catch by Jeremy Ruckert!!!!!!!!!!!


I love Gus Johnson. I know a lot of people think he is fake and too excitable but I like watching games he calls.


----------



## Ware

Arkansas hired Sam Pittman - he was o-line/associate head coach at Georgia. Not a splash hire by any stretch of the imagination, but he seems very likable and I think he will work hard to return some much needed stability to the program. He grew up in Grove, OK (about 75 miles from campus) and was an assistant here for a few years under Bielema - so he knows the lay of the land, recruiting challenges, etc.


----------



## Ware

A little late in the season to share, but this page is worth bookmarking for next year - it's a great no-nonsense source for finding game times and networks.

http://www.lsufootball.net/tvschedule.htm


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Man oh man. What a night. It's been a rough month for Iowa football. First Bump Elliot (former Athletic Director) passes away. Then Hayden Fry (arguably the greatest coach in program history) passes away. Then former quarterback CJ Beathard's brother is murdered in Nashville. But boy did they honor all 3 of them last night. 49-24 Iowa over Southern Cal. I know this isn't the USC of the early 2000s but damn it felt good to watch Iowa beat them. Post game to honor Coach Fry they did the Hokey Pokey in the locker room. All in all a perfect ending to a season. GO HAWKS!


----------



## pennstater2005

^ 
I was glad to see them win.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> ^
> I was glad to see them win.


During the regular season I have no love for the other Big Ten teams but come bowl season I root for them all. Glad to see you guys take care of Memphis.


----------



## Ware

LSU is dang good.


----------



## driver_7

I hope LSU takes Clemson out behind the shed.


----------



## FlowRider

Well, I had no idea at the beginning of this season that LSU would end up being Number One and in the National Championship Game against Clemson.

This will be a very interesting game, and two teams that truly earned the right to be there and play each other.

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

FlowRider said:


> Well, I had no idea at the beginning of this season that LSU would end up being Number One and in the National Championship Game against Clemson.
> 
> This will be a very interesting game, and two teams that truly earned the right to be there and play each other.
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!


I hope LSU puts 70 on them. I really liked Dabo before this season but he has turned into a Saban clone with his no respect talk. I didn't care for Orgeron before this season mostly from what he did when he left Tennessee but I have grown to like him. 70-24 would be a good final score for me.


----------



## driver_7

Clemson didn't earn the right to be there and they know they got a free pass from the SEC officiating crew. Like the comment above, I liked Dabo before, but his ego has gotten too big for himself.

LSU should take care of business tomorrow night. Geaux Burreaux.


----------

